# "Sleepy Hollow" to Feature Freemason Backstory



## My Freemasonry (Sep 23, 2013)

​According to Brother Robert Herd, Fox TV's new show "Sleepy Hollow" will feature Ichabod Crane as a Freemason. This will be a large part of the character's background and serve as the foundation of many of the episodes/plots.

See story.

More...


----------

